# Dear God,



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*I lost my Mom to cancer in February 2010. I know that many of you have lost loved ones and friends to cancer also. Many of you are fighting this dreadful disease as I speak. Please join me in this simple prayer and please copy and email it to your friends. Let's keep this candle burning until a cure is found.*​*
Dear God, *
*I pray that You will guide someone to find a cure for cancer.*
*Amen 
*






​


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, I pray in agreement with Reel Time. Amen.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Amen and Amen


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Amen.

Lost my brother and best buddy less than 6 months ago to lung cancer.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

AMEN!


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

AMEN


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen!!! Cancer is an evil thing and has taken too many lives. My uncle died of lung cancer about 6 years ago. He was 210 lbs and within 4 months he was 98 lbs.

Now my mother-n-law has stage-4 uterine cancer. They did the surgery last week and removed most of it, but there is still a some left that they couldn't get to. My wife is a surgical nurse and she hand picked the team that worked on my mother-n-law and even one of the best OBGYN oncologist. We are praying for a fully healing here in this life so she can be here many more years with us. Both my mother-n-law and father-n-law are the best I could ever ask for and both devout christians at our church. They are retired and volunteer at our churches food pantry 2 times a week. Her name is Phyllis and she is only 60.

But, not only for her but for all who are suffering from this evil disease. May God grant the doctors and researchers the wisdom to find cures and fast.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Amen!!! Cancer is an evil thing and has taken too many lives. My uncle died of lung cancer about 6 years ago. He was 210 lbs and within 4 months he was 98 lbs.
> 
> Now my mother-n-law has stage-4 uterine cancer. They did the surgery last week and removed most of it, but there is still a some left that they couldn't get to. My wife is a surgical nurse and she hand picked the team that worked on my mother-n-law and even one of the best OBGYN oncologist. We are praying for a fully healing here in this life so she can be here many more years with us. Both my mother-n-law and father-n-law are the best I could ever ask for and both devout christians at our church. They are retired and volunteer at our churches food pantry 2 times a week. Her name is Phyllis and she is only 60.
> 
> But, not only for her but for all who are suffering from this evil disease. May God grant the doctors and researchers the wisdom to find cures and fast.


Prayers sent for Phyllis.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Prayers sent for Phyllis.


x2


----------

